# river boat



## oxdog66 (Mar 8, 2011)

Looking for suggestions for a good river boat for salmon and steelhead march april and october months on joe manistee and pm rivers
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gooseanator26 (Mar 9, 2010)

Like a jet sled/fishing boat or a fishing guide?


----------



## oxdog66 (Mar 8, 2011)

Gooseanator26 said:


> Like a jet sled/fishing boat or a fishing guide?


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## oxdog66 (Mar 8, 2011)

V bottom or flat bottom short/long or jet ? A good starter boat, was thinking a good stable boat for fishing the river and small lakes something versatile and easy to fish I have a small narrow flat for my lakes but want a good stable river boat
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

i have a 20 foot deck boat just like the one in my photo album it has a old trailer, and a 55 horse long salft boat it drafts abuot 4 inchs in sturn i don't need much money, it need a good home. for it. (my monster is in album i don't know how you get to it)


----------



## tsr770 (Mar 3, 2010)

It really is a matter of where your planning on doing most of your fishing, if you plan on staying in the lower rivers you can usually get away with a shallow v with a prop outboard. If you plan on running some skinny water a welded jon with a jet is the ticket. If your looking for a flatbottom river boat a Lowe Roughneck is a nice boat, but there are many brands of welded jons out there that will fit the bill.


----------



## oxdog66 (Mar 8, 2011)

Well that is my dilema I don't know the rivers I have never even been on them. I live in colwater mi and so have been on the joe way before it builds to the waters of near the big lake. Of course I have fished the damn and been to scottsville and a hole on the pm but no expeirence on the river  I am leaning towards probably the skinny water and eventually getting a larger boat that I can fish with down riggers in the big lakes I know its sad I am pushing forty and not even been on the big lakes
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## oxdog66 (Mar 8, 2011)

riverbob said:


> i have a 20 foot deck boat just like the one in my photo album it has a old trailer, and a 55 horse long salft boat it drafts abuot 4 inchs in sturn i don't need much money, it need a good home. for it. (my monster is in album i don't know how you get to it)


drafts about four inches in sturn? i saw your rig that is one wild looking ride. Fiberglass ? i am as green as the green horns get so you will have to forgive me for not knowing the lingo


----------



## hickerbilly (Dec 17, 2009)

Here's my rig ,16ft. grizzely flatbottom , 25hp mercury longshaft tiller steering ,atv winch anchor system on front ,bow mounted 50lb thrust minnkota trolling.This is what I run on the Big Man.,Kalamazoo,St. Joe,and the Muskegon for fishing and deer hunting.Fishes two guys no problem.Easy to load and unload.I also use this boat in the summer for carp shooting.Very versital.I hope this helps but there's other optiones out there also like drift boats with a small outboard and flatbottoms with jet drives.


----------



## Pooch (May 26, 2009)

I have 14.6Ft. Lowe flat bottom I am just putting up for sale. It is turn key ready (completely rebuilt). 25hp mercury, custome electric anchor winch, 5 rod holders, spot light, interior lights, 2 batteries, proffesionally rewired, galvanized trailer, new wheels, hubs, bearing, bearing buddies. There is no wood in the boat. I replaced the wood with a poly-something (plastic). Has enclosed topper that removes in 5 minutes (for summer time fishing) Good titles. Will try to post pictures later. I live in Ft. Wayne, IN Pooch


----------



## Gooseanator26 (Mar 9, 2010)

We have a 17 foot flat bottom bass boat that we chopped the console out of and then we put a 27 hp mudbuddy long shaft on it and we can go anywhere from the swamps to the Muskegon with no hassle

Just an idea


----------



## woody1963 (Sep 29, 2009)

I have a 16 ft flat bottom with a 25 hp mercury jet looks like new,the boat drafts only about 4 inches when on plane.It has a electric winch with chain anchor,2 pedestal seats.6 rod holders. This would make a great starter boat. I have only used it on the Muskegon river.PM me if you want more details and pics


----------



## Pooch (May 26, 2009)

Here are some recent pictures of the boat


----------



## oxdog66 (Mar 8, 2011)

is that spankys' boat in front the genuine raft


----------



## dialed-in (Feb 7, 2011)

Gooseanator26 said:


> We have a 17 foot flat bottom bass boat that we chopped the console out of and then we put a 27 hp mudbuddy long shaft on it and we can go anywhere from the swamps to the Muskegon with no hassle
> 
> Just an idea


I think i've seen this, nice setup.


----------



## Chrome Crazy (Nov 29, 2010)

If you are not going to be running the boat in mucky marsh lands, but plan on running skinny rivers I would go with a 16-17ft jet sled. I have a 16ft sled that we build a year ago and it goes where ever I want to go. Skinny water, small lakes, loads easy for one guy and it doesn't cost alot to run. If you are going to fish alot (More that 25 trips per years) go with a 4 stroke, you will save the money back in about 2-3 years and with the better fuel economy and not having to dump $5.00 per quart of 2 cycle oil. 
If you buy a used sled make sure the seller takes the floor up so that you can see that all the welds are in good shape. I will not pick on brand names but there are some that don't hold up very well to abuse a river boat gets.


----------



## oxdog66 (Mar 8, 2011)

I watched the video on these motors ? and i believe anywhere is the word!!! they are plowing through quicksand with these things,i would hate to loose the motor with the places they were going they couldnt swim or walk out of


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

Pooch said:


> I have 14.6Ft. Lowe flat bottom I am just putting up for sale. It is turn key ready (completely rebuilt). 25hp mercury, custome electric anchor winch, 5 rod holders, spot light, interior lights, 2 batteries, proffesionally rewired, galvanized trailer, new wheels, hubs, bearing, bearing buddies. There is no wood in the boat. I replaced the wood with a poly-something (plastic). Has enclosed topper that removes in 5 minutes (for summer time fishing) Good titles. Will try to post pictures later. I live in Ft. Wayne, IN Pooch


Is the topper trailerable at highway speed, or do you take it down/fold it/remove it, and put it up each launch?


----------



## Pooch (May 26, 2009)

I take the backdrop off while motoring, but the top stays on. I have road tested to 85mph. The back drop, which is not in the pictures, just snaps into place. The back drop is made way to nice, but the guy that made it for me won;t do things anyother way.


----------



## oxdog66 (Mar 8, 2011)

Does it lay down in boat or need to go in truck bed?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Pooch (May 26, 2009)

It is made of high grade marine canvas and clear plastic, zips down the center for walk through. Rolls up goes in the back seat of the truck, so weather doesn't fade it or cloud up the clear. I will try to get a pic of it.


----------



## oxdog66 (Mar 8, 2011)

I bought a nice 14 foot jon boat 4 foot prob at bottom couldn't pass it up for 350 with trailer gonna try make her look as great as yours 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## oxdog66 (Mar 8, 2011)

I have a general idea of how i think i would like to set up my boat. But not ever fishing on the river with a boat, am open to suggestions and if possible some photos and even the work stages as it was being completed. This is a project for me and the boy and i hope we can have fun with it thanks guys and or gals


----------



## Pooch (May 26, 2009)

Thanks oxdog66 for your inquiries. Good luck on your build. That is the nice thing about redoing one yourself, you can build it to suit you.


----------



## oxdog66 (Mar 8, 2011)

Pooch said:


> Thanks oxdog66 for your inquiries. Good luck on your build. That is the nice thing about redoing one yourself, you can build it to suit you.


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## oxdog66 (Mar 8, 2011)

Got boat home today,trailer lock was broke so brought it home on a dove tail trailer that can haul a small excavator should have got picts looked like a flea on an elephants back and boy got out tools and b egan the demo so 3/23/11 is day one wish me luck and please send photos of your rigs
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## buffelhead (Sep 13, 2005)

Pooch said:


> Here are some recent pictures of the boat


 
:lol:, I'm sorry, but that just looks ridiculous.


----------



## oxdog66 (Mar 8, 2011)

oxdog66 said:


> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Maybe I should lay off the beer until the designing phase is complete, we started thinking of a jet ski motor as we were dismantling the boat and the more we drank the more sound the idea was lodging in my head 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

oxdog66....who care's about your boat's looks,as long as your satified they said i couldent drive by boat 35 miles hour from the top seat.(look at album walleye' are 15.6 and 12.4)


----------



## RML (Apr 24, 2009)

There's a guy on the Mo. who I have seen a couple time with a 54" x 16' Jon boat with a sea-doo jet motor. Fast and seem to run great but your view of the water from a sttting pos. was low and looked a little scarry..:tdo12:


----------



## oxdog66 (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks guys I took all seats out and other than front bow seat I was thinking of to platforms one on. Bow and sturn and putting in console near front.But never fishing river from boat, question seen boats with bench seats on side and boat open and they were fishing plugs so my design may have some flaws? Now thinking of making decks removable so I can fish from raised platform or open to run plugs any help would be appreciated
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## oxdog66 (Mar 8, 2011)

oxdog66 said:


> Thanks guys I took all seats out and other than front bow seat I was thinking of to platforms one on. Bow and sturn and putting in console near front.But never fishing river from boat, question seen boats with bench seats on side and boat open and they were fishing plugs so my design may have some flaws? Now thinking of making decks removable so I can fish from raised platform or open to run plugs any help would be appreciated
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## oxdog66 (Mar 8, 2011)

Was originally think wide deck in back and fish pedastyle on front and back but the open style a guy sent me link for and was running six poles with got me to thinking my wide deck may cramp me in to much and may make me to top heavy for river for two guys to move around and reel in poles while one guy is fighting fish. I bank fish so usually just bounce corkies so my design was with that in mind but can anyone shed some light on my flaws or anything they wish there. Boat was set up different if they could start over?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## oxdog66 (Mar 8, 2011)

oxdog66 said:


> Was originally think wide deck in back and fish pedastyle on front and back but the open style a guy sent me link for and was running six poles with got me to thinking my wide deck may cramp me in to much and may make me to top heavy for river for two guys to move around and reel in poles while one guy is fighting fish. I bank fish so usually just bounce corkies so my design was with that in mind but can anyone shed some light on my flaws or anything they wish there. Boat was set up different if they could start over?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## oxdog66 (Mar 8, 2011)

oxdog66 said:


> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Have a chance for a polar crft wide bottom 2003 and same for trailer and 2005 yamaha 25 hp with fish locater live well and troll motor for 2800 know more soon any thoughts
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## oxdog66 (Mar 8, 2011)

oxdog66 said:


> Have a chance for a polar crft wide bottom 2003 and same for trailer and 2005 yamaha 25 hp with fish locater live well and troll motor for 2800 know more soon any thoughts
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Heavy motor long shaft would prob need a kicker motor for the river or part I want to get to by the damn ?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## oxdog66 (Mar 8, 2011)

oxdog66 said:


> Heavy motor long shaft would prob need a kicker motor for the river or part I want to get to by the damn ?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Has a cut out transom runs six ten inches under boat is that short shaft good for the waters of joe? Below the damn at berrien ?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## oxdog66 (Mar 8, 2011)

oxdog66 said:


> Has a cut out transom runs six ten inches under boat is that short shaft good for the waters of joe? Below the damn at berrien ?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


seems like good deal and I would so like to be able to tilt and trim the skinny waters
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bankerman (Oct 5, 2006)

Picked up a used 19' Rogue Stealth with a 25h.p. Merc. w/prop. It has about a 3' draft (tunnel hull) and the 25 hp runs it nice and fast enough up river on the Muskegon. We troll on the lakes with it, most recently on Muskegon Lake for walleye, plus we pull plugs for pike/musky as well as bass fish the northern Kent County lakes. 

The boat has a River Larry anchor system with remote. And we're getting a foot control electric trolling motor this Spring for it. Lot's of room to fish and very stable flat bottom. Sides are low enough to get in and out of easily. Boat came with Cataract oars that are counter-weighted and have magnum blades. We've mounted four rod holders (removable) on the rails. 

There's enough room for three or four of us to fish, plus cooler and grill(!), tackle boxes, rods and storage in bench seat and rear (gas tank, battery and charger).

Find yourself a guide who's going to let an older boat go! Offer him full price and see if he'll take you out in it a few times on "training" runs!


----------



## oxdog66 (Mar 8, 2011)

Finally made it on river thanks to a local i met and we landed fish and had several on for the boy to try and land,i finally got a good hook set on one and he played it out perfect and he even hooked one and played it for a while till it spit his hook.I now feel comfortable with the way i want to set up my boat and can start to get her in gear.I landed the first one and let the boy try on the rest so i either went one for eight or one for one,but the boy got his first and was biger than dads he was pumped,just when he was wanting to give up i got a good hook and he got it in.after that we couldnt pull hm away.My friend the pro showed us up with a monster but they all had to go over twelve and his may went seventeen.Awesome day and now its time to get to building


----------

